#ubuntu-website 2008-12-08
<qense> hello
<newz2000> hi qense
#ubuntu-website 2008-12-09
<MTecknology> hi!
<MTecknology> anybody around?
<MadsRH> jep
<MTecknology> herm - anyone else?
#ubuntu-website 2008-12-10
<thorwil> newz2000: hi! i see a stretched bulb at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate B-}
#ubuntu-website 2008-12-11
<qense> hello
<qense> hello
<thorwil> hi hi qense
#ubuntu-website 2008-12-12
<qense> hello
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2008-12-13
<qense> hello
<Turl> hi all
#ubuntu-website 2008-12-14
<qense> hello
<keri>  hello everyone
<keri>  I finally got my website up and goind.  With help from Seb.  Can anyone go and see it and tell me what u think and look and see if any error with comma, sounds right and spelling please please please.
<keri>   http://cockatiels4saleinkansas.com
<keri>  i finally got my site up with help with Seb.  Here is the site.  http://cockatiel4saleinkansas.com  Need to see what people think and if my comma, spelling is right and sentence.   Thank you and Please, Please
#ubuntu-website 2009-12-07
<stochastic> Ng, are you around?
#ubuntu-website 2009-12-08
<waseidel> hi there!!
<waseidel> it's me again with the trouble with wiki.ubuntu.com i need to recover my user WaSeidel at this wiki please somebody help me
<waseidel> i have a trouble with wiki.ubuntu.com i need to recover my user WaSeidel at this wiki please somebody help me
<waseidel> hi there
<WaSeidel> hi there, i have a trouble with wiki.ubuntu.com i need to recover my user WaSeidel at this wiki please somebody help me
<jpds> WaSeidel: What problem do you have/
<jpds> WaSeidel: It should all be done via OpenID.
<WaSeidel> uhh sorry, ok my problem it's the following (too large i write slow wait please)
<WaSeidel> I created my user WaSeidel when open ID was not integrated to wiki.ubuntu.com but by problems that i was, i have to disconnect myself from the internet about a year or a little more, when i come in again to the internet world i was wanting to reclaim all my accounts and users at the internet (my nickname in everyplace is WaSeidel) and when i get connected to wiki.ubuntu.com i see this was integrated to launchpad
<WaSeidel> and when i try to log in it ask me for my user in launchpad but when i entered the user it shows me my old username on wiki.ubuntu.com and it tells me it's allready taken that i have to enter my old password i write it but it doesn't let me to log in
<WaSeidel> i click in "forgot your password" and it sends to my mail a link to restablish my password but from launchpad
<WaSeidel> jpds, that it's my problem
<jpds> WaSeidel: Ah, you mean your wiki names on Launchpad?
<WaSeidel> no, my wiki username on wiki.ubuntu.com
<jpds> Yeah, that will be your real name as set on Launchpad.
<WaSeidel> aha
<WaSeidel> because https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Waseidel it's my wiki (wait i'll be back in 5 minutes)
<jpds> With the new Launchpad intregration, people will see your FirstName LastName in edit logs and stuff.
<jpds> And this will have links to you Launchpad account.
<jpds> Which you can list your wiki page on as you have.
<WaSeidel> but i can't log in to wiki.ubuntu.com
<WaSeidel> and the user waseidel it's my username
<jpds> WaSeidel: From https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=login ?
<WaSeidel> sorry if i can't explain me the trouble it's i have the account too much before to this integration and when the integration comes i wasn't here to make it now when i'm trying to do it i can't, because for some reason in my account the password doesn't work
<WaSeidel> i mean my old password doesn't work
<jpds> Yep, and the old login system is gone.
<jpds> You have to use OpenID.
<WaSeidel> jpds, i do but it still asking me for my old password to integrate my account
<jpds> You can't?
<WaSeidel> i log in to launch pad
<jpds> I think that the account→launchpad linking was done in the transition.
<WaSeidel> but then it say's me this "The username you have chosen is already taken. If it is your username, enter your password below to associate the username with your OpenID. Otherwise, please choose a different username and leave the password field blank."
<jpds> Seriously? Never seen that before...
<jpds> WaSeidel: Is that Launchpad or the Ubuntu telling you that?
<WaSeidel> ubuntu
<jpds> Sorry, don't know what the problem is there myself...
<WaSeidel> jpds, that's because i created my wiki.ubuntu.com so long ago
<jpds> WaSeidel: I know what your problem is, I don't know how to fix it.
<WaSeidel> all i need its to if its possible to delete that "Waseidel" account and i create it again or if you want just send me a reminder of that password to my e-mail
#ubuntu-website 2009-12-09
<dhillon-v10> newz2000: hi :)
<newz2000> hi dhillon-v10
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, finally got in touch with you, how are you?
<newz2000> good, how are you today?
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, not bad, I was waiting to get in touch with you because you told me to see you here for Ubuntu website editors and Ubuntu Start page teams
<newz2000> ah, I know who you are now. :-)
<newz2000> I'm sorry for the delay, I was in a meeting in London last week and on holiday the week before.
<newz2000> I'm still not quite caught up
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, sorry about that :) I didn't know how else to introduce myself
<newz2000> No need to be sorry
<newz2000> So you want to get involved, eh?
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, yup :) This is the first time I get a chance to show my skills in web designing :)
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: what did you ahve in mind?
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, please elaborate on that one, I know a lot of web languages: HTML, Java, CSS, PHP, and SQL I am learning django
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: in what way did you want to contribute, did you have something in mind?
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, I see that Ubuntu website sometimes for searches takes too long while performing the query (I used firebug for that) so I want to, if I can provide an optimization algorithm that makes the searches faster :)
<newz2000> wow, that's very specific! You're talking about the search box at the top of the page on ubuntu.com?
<dhillon-v10> yah that and also in the Ubuntu wiki :)
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, since you are an expert in this field so I though you would be the best person to ask :)
<newz2000> Well, we currently use two different systems for these sites
<newz2000> www.ubuntu.com uses Google's Custom Site Search
<newz2000> And the wikis use the in-built search of Moin Moin, our wiki
<newz2000> wiki.ubuntu.com is a pretty massive site.
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: do you have an idea on how to make them faster?
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, alright the wiki query system needs some improvements because the searches are really slow, the javascript can be analyzed in a profiler and the "hot-spots" can thus be optimized to get better performance
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, I mean the Moin Moin search part
<newz2000> right
<newz2000> I want to encourage your enthusiasm, but I'm not sure that throwing resources at this is the best way to improve things...
<newz2000> you see, we basically use a stock Moin, so you can contribute improvements upstream to the moin project
<newz2000> but I think that our plan is to implement a Google Search Appliance and use it to provide unified search to all of our sites
<newz2000> and that should be quite fast
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, I see, okay so are there any bugs that I could fix here
<newz2000> There are a couple I can think of… let me ask you, do you like to do design or code development most?
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, both :) they both involve thinking
<dhillon-v10> design will be a better one, I am a bit lazy
<newz2000> ok
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, yay!!!
<newz2000> There is a project about to start to do work on kubuntu.org, does this sound like something you may be interested in?
<dhillon-v10> sure, is it project timelord
<dhillon-v10> * under project timelord
<newz2000> and likewise the fridge.ubuntu.com site needs someone to give it a lot of TLC
<newz2000> project timelord? I've not heard of that
<newz2000> oh, no, not part of timelord
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, its Kubuntu's improvement plan, they are doing almost everything over, I write docs. for them
<newz2000> ah, didn't know that
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, alright :)
<newz2000> There is a guy from the community, Ofir is his name
<newz2000> he's been contacting me this week and last
<newz2000> he is workign with Drupal
<newz2000> he wants to improve the site and especially the download page
<dhillon-v10> drupal is awesome :)
<newz2000> We have some very tight constraints to work with (i.e. security constraints)
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: what part of the world are you in?
<dhillon-v10> I live in Orlando, Florida USA
<newz2000> oh, nice. I used to live near there (Sarasota area). I'm in Iowa now w/ 14" of snow wishing I was nearer to you. :-)
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, its nice right now, but it will rain soon :)
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, so do I meet the qualifications for Ubuntu website editors team or the start page team may be?
<newz2000> I don't think joining those teams on launchpad is going to be beneficial to you
<newz2000> they're just administrivia and will get you a lot of email
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: are you on the web presence team mailing list? If so, that's the best place.
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, that's also one of the things I would like to have, they look good on your profile even though I will be working with you :)
<newz2000> ok, on Friday I'll be revamping the teams and I'll see if it makes sense to put you on there at that time. I have your emails so will be able to remember to do that...
<newz2000> so about you contributing,
<newz2000> I can help get you in touch with the Kubuntu team members, where you'd be working with them… or
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, you are my new hero yay!!
<newz2000> I can get you in touch with the fridge team which aiui has no one working on a design project and desperately want help, or
<newz2000> I can ask you to wait until the spring when we'll be doing count down banners and etc again
<newz2000> which would you like?
<newz2000> or,
<dhillon-v10> alright, I would like to get started now, which one do you think is the best one
<newz2000> http://cloud.ubuntu.com/ team wants a theme for their planet planet site that matches the wiki
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, I am not too artistic so I guess I can help out aiui on fridge
<newz2000> aiui = as I understand it
<newz2000> you'd be the only one on the fridge
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, ahh I learned a new abbreviation :) alright so what would I have to do on fridge
<newz2000> create a new design for a news site, implement it in drupal
<newz2000> I can point you at some work that's been done in planning
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/FridgeTheme
<dhillon-v10> sounds really interesting, I am a student so I get a lot of school work as well, are there strict time limits on designing stuff
<newz2000> no
<newz2000> that one is a big project though
<GreySim> You don't really need art skills if you're just matching/porting themes...slice and dice the existing one and reassemble it.
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: if you want to start small, an easier task may be to port the wiki theme to planet planet for cloud.ubuntu.com
<newz2000> that would be all html/css work
<dhillon-v10> that should be easy, sorry but can you please tell me what planet planet is (probably a website)
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: planet planet is a blog aggregator tool. It grabs RSS feeds every hour or so and generates a static website from them
<newz2000> it uses a symplistic python based template system
<newz2000> www.planetplanet.org
<dhillon-v10> alright, porting the theme should be easy and I'll get started sometime after I get some sleep :)
<newz2000> ok, awesome
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: here's what I would do...
<newz2000> download the planet planet source and get it working on your PC
<newz2000> then start hacking on the theme
<newz2000> I'd basically do an exact port
<newz2000> then we can show it to the cloud team, and they'll probably want you to do a couple tweaks to make it more "cloud-ish"
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, one question: the website you linked out to has a very simple layout would you like the same thing as a draft
<newz2000> I'd say it's a great starting point
<newz2000> Oh
<newz2000> planet.ubuntu.com already has the base theme made...
<newz2000> let me get you the source to that and then you can just customize that
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, I wrote a script a little while ago to obtain all the CSS and javascripts from a website, so that would be very helpful here with firebug :)
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: ok, I have a theme for you, you can use it as a basis. Obviously, refrences to planet.ubuntu.com need to be replaced with cloud.ubuntu.com and may want to do some minimal branding to make it cloud-like.
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: just emailed it
<newz2000> I know the cloud guys would be exstatic to have a nicer looking theme
<dhillon-v10> alright, so let me summarize all the steps: 1. get the source you emailed me 2. make it look like planet planet theme you showed me and do some edit 3. change some of the CSS to accomplish that
<dhillon-v10> is that all of it
<newz2000> yeah, this should be pretty easy… regardign step 2,
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, wait how do you know my email?
<newz2000> You emailed me last week
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, ahh :)
<dhillon-v10> sorry about that, I didn't drink coffee this afternoon
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: but don't make this theme look like planetplanet.org, instead alter it only slightly from planet.ubuntu.com in order to make it have a cloud emphasis
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, alright so more like this: http://sd.ubuntu-us.org/
<dhillon-v10> and cloud stuff added
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: if you want it to look like that, sure… I'd borrow the HTML and CSS from ubuntu.com's ubuntu09 theme
<newz2000> but you can keep it looking like planet.ubuntu.com if you like
<newz2000> in that tgz file look for a file called test.html, I think it's your theme
<dhillon-v10> alright, off to sleep nice talking to you and I'll get this done by Friday if that's okay with you
<newz2000> that is fine
<dhillon-v10> bye
<newz2000> bye
#ubuntu-website 2009-12-10
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, hi there :)
#ubuntu-website 2009-12-11
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, hi :)
<newz2000> hi dhillon-v10
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, how are you
<newz2000> good today, how are you dhillon-v10?
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, not bad, I am sorry I could't get the porting done, had too much school work but I will * definitely * send you the porting today
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: no sweat, I'm eager to see whatever you're able to accomplish
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, I had 5 tests at school today so that takes a lot of studying, also I am taking advanced classes so :)
<newz2000> what are you studying?
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, a lot of stuff :)
<newz2000> what degree are you striving for?
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, I am actually in high school right now :)
<newz2000> ah, I see
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, yah, I am getting involved with the community young, so later on I get more experience :)
<newz2000> you're not alone. The webmaster for kubuntu is also still in hs
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, that awesome :) there are some seriously smart people around here
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, I am going to eat and then sleep so what time do you prefer checking you email
<newz2000> At this point I'll probably do more serious reading on Monday, and just casually glance at my email over the weekend
<newz2000> so don't feel rushed by me
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, alright so I'll send you the email tonight then, bye and have a good day :)
<newz2000> you too
#ubuntu-website 2009-12-13
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, hi :) how are you
<WaSeidel> hi there, it's me again with the same problem with my user WaSeidel on wiki.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-website 2010-12-13
<MTecknology> newz2000: you around?
<MTecknology> 0420.. i should nap- i'll catch you later
<newz2000> MTecknology: yes, ping me when you're back
<nigelb> hi, the feed on the right seesm to be broken, http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers
<nigelb> it hasn't updated since nov 18
<nigelb> not sure where to report it though
<newz2000> nigelb: thanks, I'll look into that, it's certainly not right
<nigelb> newz2000: great, thanks :)
<pleia2> that reminds me, the rss feed in the header of planet.ubuntu.com is wrong (points to rss200.xml rather than rss20.xml), not sure where to report it, newz2000?
<newz2000> pleia2: thanks, I'm working on an update to that site now, will ensure it's fixed with the next release
<pleia2> thank you :)
#ubuntu-website 2010-12-15
<MTecknology> this kinda sucks...
<MTecknology> my wiki page looks great on the older theme but looks like crap on the newer
<daker> \o/
<MTecknology> hm?
<MTecknology> now if only we could have conditionals based on the theme....
<MTecknology> like... <<IF THEME="ubuntu" PRINT{foo} ELSE PRINT{bar}>>
<MTecknology> or... <<THEME "ubuntu"="foo" "light"="bar">>
<MTecknology> heh......
<MTecknology> I seem to not be able to do some of my wiki syntax anymore
<MTecknology> ||<tablestyle="text-align:center; font-size: 0.85em; border: none; width: 100%; background-color: #F1F1ED; font-weight: bold;"> {*} Michael Lustfield {*} ||
<MTecknology> --->
<MTecknology> ||&lt;tablestyle="text-align:center; font-size: 0.85em; border: none; width: 100%; background-color: #F1F1ED; font-weight: bold;"&gt; {*} Michael Lustfield {*} ||
<MTecknology> According to http://moinmo.in/HelpOnTables it should still work... :S
<MTecknology> hm... i lied - I wish firebug worked on firefox 4.0
<MTecknology> :D - I found it http://getfirebug.com/releases/firebug/1.7X/
#ubuntu-website 2010-12-16
<MTecknology> I came to a conclusion.... the new wiki style is killing the ability to customize pages.. :(
<MTecknology> The examples here don't even work - http://moinmo.in/HelpOnTables
#ubuntu-website 2010-12-17
<MTecknology> newz2000: you around?
<newz2000> MTecknology: si
#ubuntu-website 2010-12-18
<MTecknology> So this is what happens when spam hits you intermittently and you don't put enough effort in to find the actual cause of the high traffic.... http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/8265/graphs.png
<stas> newz2000: i don't like the new planet
<stas> it looks like that guys didn't even checked my updates :/
#ubuntu-website 2010-12-19
<newz2000> stas: I think you're right, I think they started from scratch
#ubuntu-website 2011-12-12
<koke> hey, not sure where to ask this
<koke> I'm still listed on http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<koke> but I'm not a member of ubuntumembers in launchpad anymore so I can't remove myself
<koke> and haven't used/developed ubuntu for a few years
<cjohnston> koke: if you can give me more info (your LP account and your blog) I'll remvoe it
<koke> cjohnston: lp username is koke, blog: www.jorgebernal.info
<cjohnston> done
<koke> great, thanls
<koke> thanks :)
#ubuntu-website 2011-12-17
<acegirl> howdy
<acegirl> I am looking to become a web designer for ubuntu-website?
#ubuntu-website 2012-12-10
<daker> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> daker: pong
<daker> mhall119: now that i have admin access how can i fix those login issues ?
<mhall119> daker: first, you need to ask somebody in #canonical-isd for the correct SSO id for their email address
<mhall119> then you need to find their current django_openid_auth record, and replace the id part (at the end of the identity url) with the correct ID from ISD
<daker> ok so this mean i need to prepare a list of the user having login issues
<daker> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> daker: yeah, and get the email they are using to log in with if you can, because it's sometimes not the same email as we have in the database for them
<daker> mhall119: ok
#ubuntu-website 2012-12-12
<daker> https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2012/dec/10/security/
<cjohnston> daker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-django/+bug/1089337
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1089337 in python-django (Ubuntu) "Please backport Django 1.3.5/1.4.3 security updates" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mhall119> daker: ping
<daker> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> hey, so I'm being assigned official work time to add some stuff to LTP
<mhall119> jono's sending out an email soon
<mhall119> just wanted to let you know that it's not all going to fall on you :)
<mhall119> also, I'll need to get caught up on the work that's been done on it lately
<daker> mhall119: ok :)
<mhall119> daker: do you have a few minutes?
<daker> mhall119: hey
<daker> sorry i am back home now
<mhall119> daker: hey, do you have a few minutes to chat about the LTP changes I've been asked to make?
<daker> mhall119: sure
<daker> i know he does want https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bugs?field.tag=articles
<mhall119> yeah, that's largely it
<mhall119> so #1, change the feed importer to include the whole article with html
<mhall119> #2 use the team's mugshot image next to the post
<mhall119> #3 add per-team feeds to the team details page
<mhall119> #4 allow teams to add/remove their feeds
<daker> ok
<mhall119> daker: I know you were doing a bunch of UI changes, have any of those landed in trunk but not production yet?
<daker> mhall119: no
<daker> https://launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+milestone/0.3.11
<daker> i just want to fix the globaljam page then i'll push a new release
<daker> mhall119: if you want to have a look the new instructions https://princessleia.com/journal/?p=6662
<mhall119> daker: thanks
<daker> so mhall119 #2 is implement a longtime ago http://i.imgur.com/m9x8X.png
<mhall119> daker: is that in trunk?
<mhall119> I don't see it on the website
<daker> yep, but not on production...
<daker> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.planet-1/+merge/139585
<daker> mhall119: also it would be good if you can add #3 & #4 as bug reports
<mhall119> daker: done
<daker> thanks
<daker> mhall119: have you been able to get the instance running ?
<mhall119> daker: haven't had a chance to start yet, been wrapping up work on jono's accomplishments server
<daker> mhall119: ok
#ubuntu-website 2012-12-13
<audix> hi, i get an error (500 Application error) when i click on the link "Asus" on the page http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<newz2000> hey mhall119, ^
<mhall119> newz2000: thanks, I'll pass it on
<newz2000> Don't know who manages that now. :-/ Used to be cr3
<mhall119> seems ok to me
<mhall119> not sure what he did to trigger it
<mhall119> I assume the got an oops report
<newz2000> I'll bet the devs in charge of it log the 500s
<mhall119> yeah, I can't reproduce it
<mhall119> so it could have been a mid-deployment or something
<daker>  mhall119 https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.839011-839014/+merge/139810
<daker> when you have time plz
#ubuntu-website 2012-12-16
<cjohnston> daker: I believe you have commit rights to Summit, I'm fine with you approving things for merging
<cjohnston> I'm almost willing to bet that mhall119 feels the same way
<mhall119> +1
<nigelb> +1
#ubuntu-website 2013-12-11
<daker> antdillon: hi, have you done any work on the UbuntuShape ?
<antdillon> daker, No sorry, I havn't had a chance
#ubuntu-website 2013-12-13
<alejandraobregon> hello :)
#ubuntu-website 2013-12-14
<Tasab> hi every1
#ubuntu-website 2015-12-11
<davidcalle> dholbach: your patch works nicely :)
<dholbach> davidcalle: shall I propose it or do you just want to push it to the branch?
<davidcalle> we have both tested it, let's push it
<dholbach> great :)
<dholbach> hum.. are you pushing it now or shall I?
<davidcalle> dholbach: pushed, was deleting my branch
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<davidcalle> http://pad.ubuntu.com/I52eWD9zXl
<dholbach> so now we need to see if we can fix the migrations, right?
<davidcalle> dholbach, do we have migrations to fix?
<dholbach> davidcalle: on staging
<dholbach> or is all the stuff working on there now?
<davidcalle> dholbach: staging has moved on to other testing (trunk). It appears that my plan of having staging to test "anything" won't work. The builds created there are used for prod...
<davidcalle> dholbach: I discovered it this morning with IS
<dholbach> mh
<davidcalle> dholbach: I've asked for help to create a local way to test the stack, in a rt
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> that sounds like the reasonable way forward then
<dholbach> and we can default to landing stuff in trunk again
<dholbach> right?
<davidcalle> yep
<dholbach> in that case we can also default to having code reviews again?
<dholbach> at least for stuff I propose I'd appreciate it
<dholbach> davidcalle: where are you having the conversation with IS?
<dholbach> I'm interested in that as well
<davidcalle> dholbach: https://portal.admin.canonical.com/87084
<dholbach> great, thanks
<dholbach> ah I thought that was about asking for instructions?
<mhall119> davidcalle: can you update that RT informing them of the new RT#87214 requesting an update to rev 156?
<davidcalle> mhall119: ok
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle: are we in the process of deploying something to prod?
<dholbach> I can't log in right now
<mhall119> dholbach: yes, and it broke
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> davidcalle: I'm sure you have more important stuff to doright now, but here's https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1525202/+merge/280318
<mhall119> dholbach: davidcalle: FYI, there was some problems with juju and/or prodstack, the devportal has been reverted to r145 until that's resolved, then they will try to update it to 156 again
<dholbach> crossing fingers then
<dholbach> mhall119: once all of this is landed, can we focus on the django / djangocms update or is there other stuff we still need to land after that?
<mhall119> dholbach: we're still waiting on fixed JS scope API docs I believe, which I'd like to publish as soon as we get them
<mhall119> everything else I think can wait on the django/cms upgrade
<dholbach> ok... I'd really like to get this done
<mhall119> I know
 * mhall119 hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs mhall119 back :)
<dholbach> I just know it won't happen if we don't all look at it together - let's just make sure we don't end up in a situation like this again - probably getting a local prod or staging-like environment for testing will make this all quicker ... and regularly checking if our components are getting a bit old :)
<dholbach> in any case: I didn't mean to criticise anyone
 * davidcalle hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle back
<davidcalle> dholbach: merged
<dholbach> davidcalle: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/update-pip-components/+merge/280323
<davidcalle> dholbach: I need to get my kids, but I'll have a look after
<dholbach> davidcalle: no worries
<dholbach> it's not that important :)
 * davidcalle drives home, ttyl o/
